# Phương pháp dạy con học hiệu quả dành cho các bậc phụ huynh



## Sim Med (7/10/19)

Để tìm ra cách học tốt nhất cho con ngoài việc nuôi dạy con thành công, việc vận dụng phương pháp dạy con học hiệu quả là vô cùng cần thiết. Nhưng không phải đứa trẻ nào cũng có cách tiếp thu kiến thức giống nhau, việc tìm ra phương pháp dạy con học hiệu quả là một vấn đề hết sức nan giải đối với nhiều bậc phụ huynh.
Để làm được điều này, cha mẹ hãy quan sát con khi bé học tập. Thử xem bé học tốt hơn khi được ngồi một mình trong phòng yên tĩnh hay khi ngồi học cùng anh/ chị/ em khác trong nhà.






​Ngoài ra, mẹ nên dạy con cách nghiên cứu bài tập theo các bước, ví dụ như: Ghi chú những điều cơ bản khi bé đọc một chương sách, học theo bảng biểu và biểu đồ, tóm tắt những gì bé đã học theo cách riêng của bé.

*1. Sắp xếp thời gian biểu hợp lý và cố định cho bé*
Bạn hãy kiếm một quyển lịch lớn, có nhiều khoảng trống để bé có thể ghi nhanh lại mọi việc cần làm trong ngày. Để tách ra từng tháng để bạn cũng như bé có thể thấy thời gian còn lại trong học kỳ này. Chẳng hạn, bạn có thể xé tháng 9, 10, 11, 12, và tháng 1 và dán chúng vào từ trái sang phải ngang một bức tường.
Bé có thể sử dụng một loại bút màu để đánh dấu ngày thi, một màu khác cho những sự kiện sắp đến… Điều này cũng giống như một công cụ nhắc nhớ để bé không phải rối tung lên mỗi khi đến thời điểm quan trọng.

*2. Khuyến khích bé tự học, tự đọc sách nhiều hơn*
Với các bé lớn bạn hãy khuyến khích con ghi chú lại một vài điều cơ bản khi bé đang đọc một chương sách, hướng dẫn bé cách đọc lướt qua tài liệu, nghiên cứu các bảng biểu và bản đồ, tóm tắt những gì đã đọc bằng chính ngôn từ của bé.





​Ngoài ra, cha mẹ dạy con dùng những mẩu giấy nhỏ để ghi lại những điều cần được xem lại nhanh như ngày tháng, công thức, từ hay nhầm lẫn…Với các bé nhỏ còn học tiểu học thì bạn có thể khuyến khích bé đọc nhiều hơn các loại sách khác nhau và luôn có mặt kề bên để giải thích giúp bé những từ, những nội dung bé chưa hiểu rõ.

*3. Phương pháp dạy con học hiệu quả – học nhiều không bằng học đều*
Bạn cần sắp xếp việc nhà để có thời gian chăm chút đến việc học của con. Nếu bé được tan học sớm, bạn có thể động viên bé hoàn thành bài tập về nhà trước bữa cơm tối. Khoảng 15 phút làm bài một lần, bạn có thể cho bé nghỉ ngơi, kiểm tra và hỗ trợ quá trình làm bài cho con.

*4. Dạy bé kỹ năng đánh dấu thông tin quan trọng*
Nhiều bé không biết tóm tắt ý chính của bài học, ý nào quan trọng hơn ý nào mà chỉ viết tất cả những gì thầy cô giáo đã dạy trên lớp. Vì thế, thông tin về bài học có thể lan man, không rõ ràng. Bạn có thể dạy con viết những ghi chú quan trọng. Cách này hơi mất thời gian nhưng bé sẽ học được kiến thức theo cách sắp xếp riêng của bé

*5. Theo dõi dấu hiệu tâm lý của bé khi làm bài tập*
Bạn không nên ép bé học tiếp khi bé đang tức giận hoặc buồn bã vì bài tập quá dài, quá khó. Bạn có thể chia đều phần bài để bé hoàn thành thay vì để con mệt mỏi với bài quá dài.

*6. Chỉ nên hỗ trợ chứ không nên giúp bé làm bài tập về nhà*
Phương pháp dạy con học hiệu quả chỉ dừng lại ở việc hỗ trợ con làm bài tập về nhà một cách tốt và có hiệu quả nhất chứ không phải việc bố mẹ xắn tay áo vào và làm bài giúp con.





​Bạn có thể kiểm tra kết quả bài tập toán sau khi bé đã hoàn thành hoặc đưa ra những lời gợi ý mở cho bé khi làm bài. Nên nhớ, bạn cần để bé tự làm bài, tự suy nghĩ và chỉ giúp đỡ khi bé thật sự cần đến bạn. Thỉnh thoảng, bạn nên quan tâm đến con bằng cách đặt câu hỏi: “Kết quả bài kiểm tra toán của con thế nào?”, “Con đã có kết quả bài chính tả chưa?”

*7. Động viên con kịp thời*
Bé cần được cha mẹ khuyến khích khi có ý thức học tập tốt. Đồng thời, bé cũng cần biết sự không hài lòng của cha mẹ nếu xao nhãng học hành. Tuy nhiên, nếu phê bình con, bạn cần đính kèm theo chỉ dẫn trực tiếp; chẳng hạn, thay vì quát: “Con viết chữ xấu thế” có thể nói: “Cô giáo sẽ không hiểu con viết gì nếu con viết thế này đâu”. 

*8. Liên lạc với thầy cô để cùng cô có phương pháp dạy con học hiệu quả*
Không nên bỏ qua những thắc mắc và lo lắng của bạn về con. Đừng ngần ngại liên lạc với giáo viên chủ nhiệm để biết chuyện gì đang diễn ra ở lớp, ở trường. Trao đổi những thắc mắc và lo lắng của bạn trước khi điều không hay thật sự xảy ra là một phương thức hiệu quả giúp con thành công.

*9. Làm gương cho con*
Ghi nhớ rằng bạn phải tạo ra một tinh thần học tập đúng đắn. Khi bé biết bạn coi trọng việc học tập của chúng, bạn tôn trọng và biết ơn thầy cô của chúng, chúng sẽ nỗ lực hết mình.
Nếu bé thấy chính bạn tìm thấy niềm vui trong đọc sách, thấy bạn vận dụng được các kỹ năng và những gì học được vào thực tế, chúng sẽ nhận ra mối liên hệ giữa lý thuyết học được ở trường và cuộc sống hiện tại.
Các cha mẹ hãy nhớ rằng mỗi trẻ có một cách tiếp thu kiến thức hoàn toàn khác nhau vì thế phương pháp dạy con học hiệu quả của mỗi gia đình mỗi khác, không nên đánh đồng và so sánh trẻ. Điều đó sẽ chỉ khiến trẻ tự ti hơn mà không có tác dụng tích cực nào.


----------



## Bảo Bình (27/11/19)

Nhiều bé không biết tóm tắt ý chính của bài học, ý nào quan trọng hơn ý nào mà chỉ viết tất cả những gì thầy cô giáo đã dạy trên lớp. Vì thế, thông tin về bài học có thể lan man, không rõ ràng. Bạn có thể dạy con viết những ghi chú quan trọng. Cách này hơi mất thời gian nhưng bé sẽ học được kiến thức theo cách sắp xếp riêng của bé


----------



## thanh hằng (27/12/19)

mẹ nên dạy con cách nghiên cứu bài tập theo các bước, ví dụ như: Ghi chú những điều cơ bản khi bé đọc một chương sách, học theo bảng biểu và biểu đồ, tóm tắt những gì bé đã học theo cách riêng của bé.


----------



## Hoàng hà (10/1/20)

Với các bé lớn bạn hãy khuyến khích con ghi chú lại một vài điều cơ bản khi bé đang đọc một chương sách, hướng dẫn bé cách đọc lướt qua tài liệu, nghiên cứu các bảng biểu và bản đồ, tóm tắt những gì đã đọc bằng chính ngôn từ của bé.


----------

